# leopard geckos opinions needed



## kuvats (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello 
I dont know what young geckos look like as they grow and the difference when they are adults So i decided to buy 4 young ones and take photos of them as they grow to see the changes as adults. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas what type they are now or will turn out to be I know eye color and type plays a part here are the photos and if you need an eye type to make better guess ill take a look and describe them Im just looking for general advice. I took one with and 1 with out a flash to see different color contrasts
1 can be the one with yellow 2 no yellow 3 will be the one of the left with 4 being the one on the right

I thought 1 was a tremper albino and 2 was a snow maybe 3 and 4 no idea

George


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

First 2 - Snow`s that will prob develop into Hypo Snows (the abberant one looking a little Creamsicle-ish, time will tell).

3rd - Reverse Stripe Snow,

4th - Hypo Snow Enigma 

All very nice leos, bit unusual to find such a lovely Reverse Stripe Snow and Snow Enigma for sale and not to be told what they are when buying them!!! Your luck anyway!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

funky1 said:


> First 2 - Snow`s that will prob develop into Hypo Snows (the abberant one looking a little Creamsicle-ish, time will tell).
> 
> 3rd - Reverse Stripe Snow,
> 
> ...


Second that :no1:.


----------



## kuvats (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello 
I am not sure what its like over there but here in the states we have two types of people at the shows those that are breeder/sellers and those that buy from others and sell. I usually dont buy from the second type, I like when people know what they bred and can tell you what they are. This particular gentleman deals in many different species of reptiles He has some basic knowledge of them all. I asked him if he knew what type of leo this was he told me he promised the breeder he buys fro that he would not tell what type they are or the breeder wouldn't sell to him anymore. It was like he was saying if i tell you I have to kill you my Gf and i were both laughing after. I bought them so i can see them grow and see them change into adults So I didnt care who i got them from. I had a slight idea what they could be when I saw them so I took a chance I paid $12 dollar each which would be around 18 pounds I figured I couldn't go wrong I can always resell them to the local pet shop. I am heading to another show this weekend and will try to pick up 2 more and then watch all 6 grow I am going to go a total different way with the next two I'm excited to see what exciting things I may find next. Maybe I will have a couple new photos next week
Thanks for all the help 
george
I would love to find some bell stuff but have no idea what they look like small  Its all fun thanks for all the help and ideas


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Bell Albino - Leopard Gecko Wiki

theres a pic of a very cute bell albino on the link above.

stunning snows you have there, would you like to do my leo shopping for me?

:flrt:


----------



## kuvats (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello 
I was just going to do the four geckos but decided to try and get two more with alot of orange. Snce snows are my favorite Thats probally how i ended up with the ones I got Ill have to go with ones that I dont usually look at. 

I wonder what it would take to ship to you ? I would have to look into it. Geckos of the size I got are only like 8 pounds 12 dollars Wonder if it would work.
George


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

it`d be tons of paperwork and a total headache, unforunatly!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> it`d be tons of paperwork and a total headache, unforunatly!


Yup, and import taxes, VAT, shipping costs.....


----------



## kuvats (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello 
Oh well that doesnt seem to be worth it sorry wish we could have worked somthing out I would have been willing I wonder what it would really take and the costs involved I might take a look anyway just because im curious now Does anyone know what agencies I need to look for to ask questions

george


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Tbh mate - the market is pretty much saturated over here as it is. The prices are dropping rapidly for the majority of morphs, and the ones that tend to get shipped over are usually very high-end so as to make it worthwhile all round - and also are usually leos that aren`t readily available over here, which the vast majority now are (if someone can buy a leo from a UK breeder and know exactly where it`s come from, know that it`s transportation has taken a matter of hours max and have an accessible breeder to go back to in the event of problems or advice, then that`s what they tend to do tbh). 
There are also the established American importers to consider - JMG, RT, Urban Gecko....even given their massive reputations, undoubted quality and ease of working with, they still don`t have a big market or foothold over here as there are plenty of excellent homegrown breeders to choose from already - importing doesn`t usually make economic sense to buyers when they have a plethora to choose from on their own doorstep.


----------



## kuvats (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello 
Point take no need to wate my time then but it would have been cool to try  Thanks for all the replys The next show is sundey Ill see what i can find and let ya know

George


----------



## Reptimus (Sep 23, 2009)

just thoguht id say those geckos are amzing!!! and $12 :-( no fair! lol


----------

